# [Nota de difusión] Sensor de presión de alta precisión y resolución



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

*Sensor de presión con tecnología MEMS para incrementar la precisión en las mediciones de altura *

El *LPS001WP* es ideal para teléfonos inteligentes y otros muchos dispositivos portátiles, estaciones meteorológicas y aplicaciones industriales.

​
*STMicroelectronics*, uno de los mayores fabricantes de sensores MEMS para aplicaciones de consumo y portátiles, ha presentado un nuevo sensor *MEMS (Micro-Electro-Mechanical Systems)* que permite establecer con exactitud las variaciones de altura de teléfonos inteligentes y otros dispositivos portátiles, desde 750 metros por debajo del nivel del mar a la cima del Everest.

El nuevo *LPS001WP* es un diminuto sensor de presión de silicio que se beneficia del uso de tecnología innovadora para ofrecer mediciones de presión con una resolución extremadamente alta y, por lo tanto, también de altitud, en un encapsulado HCLGA-8L ultra-compacto. Este novedoso modelo es ideal para teléfonos inteligentes, relojes deportivos y otros equipos portátiles, así como para estaciones meteorológicas y entornos industriales.

Una de las primeras aplicaciones esperadas es la mejora de dispositivos portátiles equipados con funciones GPS tradicionales que solo pueden identificar la localización del equipo en dos dimensiones. Con la incorporación del *LPS001WP*, dichos dispositivos podrán mostrar la ubicación exacta en las tres dimensiones, permitiendo que, por ejemplo, un teléfono móvil realice una llamada a los servicios de emergencia y sea localizado (incluso la planta del edificio en el que se encuentre).

El *LPS001WP* posee un rango operativo de presión de 300 a 1100 milibares, que corresponde a las presiones atmosféricas entre -750 y +9000 metros sobre el nivel del mar, y puede detectar cambios de presión de menos de 0.065 milibares, que equivalen a 80 centímetros de altitud.

El nuevo producto MEMS ha sido desarrollado utilizando una tecnología propia de ST, denominada “VENSENS”, que permite fabricar el sistema en un solo chip de silicio. De esta forma, se incrementa la fiabilidad y elimina la necesidad de una bobina ‘wafer-to-wafer’.

El sensor del *LPS001WP* se basa en una membrana flexible de silicio por encima de una cavidad de aire con un hueco determinado y presión definida.
La membrana es muy pequeña en comparación con soluciones tradicionales ‘micro-machined’ de silicio y está protegida ante roturas mediante “tapones” mecánicos.

La membrana incluye una piezo-resistencia, una estructura diminuta cuya resistencia eléctrica varía cuando la membrana se flexiona como respuesta a cambios en la presión externa. Esta variación en la resistencia es monitorizada, compensada térmicamente y convertida a un valor digital que se puede leer por el procesador host del equipo usando protocolos de comunicación I2C o SPI.

Publicado: 19 abril 2011

Mas Info:
*STMicroelectronics*
*Datasheet*


----------

